# Pokeberry Jelly



## nana28

Does anyone have a recipe for Pokeberry Jelly they would be willing to share?
I'm sure it is made pretty much like Elderberry Jelly, but I think you are suppose to remove the seeds. How do you remove the seeds?
Any help with this will be greatly appreciated.
Thank you so much!


----------



## Peggy

nana28 said:


> Does anyone have a recipe for Pokeberry Jelly they would be willing to share?
> I'm sure it is made pretty much like Elderberry Jelly, but I think you are suppose to remove the seeds. How do you remove the seeds?
> Any help with this will be greatly appreciated.
> Thank you so much!


try Pomona Universal pectin. the directions in the box tells you how to make up jelly and jam from different types of fruit.
as for the seeds you could problmy cook the fruit mash it up then strain the seeds out.


----------



## Guest

They do not taste very good to me, but RIPE poke berries are supposed to be safely edible from the limited amount of info I've found. IF you remove the seeds. Not sure how many seeds it would take to be a problem, but a jelly bag would likely strain them out. 

I only sampled three berries so I just swallowed the seeds. Three were enough. There is a difference between 'edible' and 'palatable.'


----------



## GrannyG

I would not want to take the chance on eating the poke berries...just have always been told not to, they were poisonous....early spring, we do eat the young leaves....poke sallet...
Poke Herb, Pokeweed, Poke Berries, Phytolacca americana, uses, Poke Salet


----------



## chickenista

The insides of the seeds contain the substances that are 'unwise' to consume.
The fruity coating is fine, if a bit tasteless.
You could make jelly out of them if you really wanted.
Just cook them a bit to soften the skin and run them CAREFULLY through a food mill or one of the old-fashioned conical doodads to separate the fruit from the pit/seeds.
Then heat through and follow the normal directions for jelly...
And don't get any on your counters!! You would never get that stain out. Ever.


----------

